# Any recommendation in San Francisco?



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughters, 18 & 20, and I decided to visit San Francisco for few days next week. We just decided 10 minutes go so I was wondering if any of you have any recommendation for restaurant, place to stay, or place to visit. I've been to San Francisco about 30 years ago but it was for business and never really did any sightseeing. We will be driving from Los Angeles. Thanks.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I spent 5 months there last year. We tend to spend all our money on sightseeing and my husband's company puts us up in an apartment so I can't help you much with the food or motel.

San Francisco is terrible to get around in. I would recommend getting tickets for the double-decker bus tour and parking the car. There's a couple of different companies that do it. Here's one of them....http://www.wharfpass.com/tours/wharf/city-sightseeing-double-decker_tour_details.html You'll see most of the highlights on one of these tours.

The obvious one, the *Golden Gate Bridge*. *Fort Point* at the base of the bridge. The *Alcatraz tour* is great! You could easily spend a complete day there.

*Fisherman's Wharf*- I love the clam chowder at Boudin's. *Pier 39*. I understand the sea lions have not come back but there were a few there the last time I checked the live cam. The aquarium at the pier is fabulous!

*Golden Gate Park* -The *Japanese Tea Garden* is wonderful. It's the nicest Japanese garden I've been to. I loved the butterfly exhibit at the *California Academy of Science*. The *Conservatory of Flowers* is very nice but I wouldn't waste my time there unless flowers are your thing. The King Tut exhibit was at the museum while we were there. You might check on that if you're interested.

Don't miss *Chinatown*! http://www.sanfranciscochinatown.com/ There's a walking tour you can print out at the website. The Lion Dancers preform on Saturdays. I believe it's at 3 pm. They start at the Chinatown gate and march through town. The main performance takes place on the sidewalk in front of The Wok Shop. Just park yourself there and wait for them. I always thought the best view would have been from inside the store but never made it back to see if I was right.

The view from *Twin Peaks* is quite nice.

I wish we would have walked* Lombard Street* instead of driving it. I think it would have been more interesting. We did it on a GoCar tour and were so low to the ground all we saw were the planters.

Don't waste your time with the SF Zoo.

If you have any extra time, the view of the Golden Gate Bridge is very nice from the *Marin Headlands.* The Headlands is on the opposite side of the bridge with Sausalito. The view of the city from *Sausalito* is very nice too.

I could go on and on but I think I've probably already overwhelmed you. 

Shizu, if you are on Facebook, send me a friend request and you can see all the pictures... www.facebook.com/susan.r.tregoning That would help you prioritize what you want to see really quickly. Just tell me you are from KB.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks sebat. Just sent you the FB request. 

Seems there is a lot we can see and we only gonna be there for few days lol. I know we are going to the Golden Gate Bridge. My daughter's friend recommended Pier 39. I'll go through all of it and ask my daughters.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just accepted your friend request.  I have 2 albums packed with pics of Northern CA.  Lot's of San Francisco in there.  If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Grandmother lives there so I have been going my whole life. If you want to try the Alcatraz tours, check on-line NOW to see if any will be available. Like right now. The summer ones book up 2-3 months in advance, I don't know about the ones this time of year.

In Golden Gate park, you will want a day for each of the 2 museums, The DeYoung Museum http://deyoung.famsf.org/, and the http://www.calacademy.org/ California Academy of Sciences. In the Academy, they have a spectacular aquarium, a HUGE 100% digital Omni-theater style Planetarium with shows every hour on the half hour, 11:30, 12:30, etc. (if you get bad motion sickness, you may need to ask if the current show is one that bothers people. My DH gets vertigo, and just sat with his eyes closed for about 1 minute during one of the shows.) Both of these museums were just completely renovated over the last 10 years. and while I now find the DeYoung to be an eyesore from the outside, inside it is amazing. The Japanese Tea Garden is wonderful, has a nice cafe, spectacular garden, and a nice little gift shop. (They have loose tea in the gift shop in the flavors sold in the cafe.) If you walk out of the back gate of the Japanese tea garden and follow the path up the hill you will find Stow Lake (yes you can drive up to it too). There's an island in the middle that you can walk to over a bridge, just walk around the lake til you find the bridge. There is also a boat rental place on one side where you can rent rowboats and paddle boats. Take some stale (or not) bread to feed the ducks. Strybing Arboretum http://www.sfbotanicalgarden.org/ is a good place to go if you like plants.

OH and definitely go to the Exploratorium http://www.exploratorium.edu . Hands on science experiments/museum, Very fun all ages.

Restaurants: 
The Beach Chalet, wonderful view of the ocean, food is good. 
Up the street from the Beach Chalet is the Cliff House, very famous, food expensive, and honestly, last time we went there was a few years ago because we didn't find the food lived up to the expense, BUT, it has a little gift shop as well, and a walkway all around it that you can walk on, and get to see the ocean up close as it is built on the cliff over the ocean. Also, behind the Cliffhouse is a little building made by Kodak that has a ... gosh how to describe it... um... OK kinda like a periscope on top that rotates, but instead of looking through a viewer to see, the image is reflected in the room you stand in on a big dish. It's interesting. You can pause the rotation if you want to look at something that catches your eye.
Our favorite Chinese food place is in SF, but not in chinatown (though do go to Chinatown it's .. wow.) We like a little Mom & pop place called the Tai Pei, it's on Ocean st. near the Stonestown Mall. There is another mall downtown.. On 5th St I think (I try to stay away from downtown as traffic is killer there, but my grandmother lives up near Twin Peaks, where the traffic isn't nearly as bad.

Pier 39. go there. once you get there it will be self explanatory. just GO THERE. (I would say skip the little aquarium there, but it does have a great tunnel under the harbor so you can see.

We are going out on the 22nd-27th for Christmas. I wish I could just show you around.

Oh, and about Twin Peaks, go during the day for a great view, go at night (if it's clear and not foggy)to see the city lights. TAKE JACKETS.. It's windy.. very windy.
--

Edit to add: I almost forgot, Go to the ZOO.. It's down PCH from the Beach Chalet & Cliff House, was redone about well.. I think within the last 10 years or so, and very good, It was good before, it's just more modern now.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I lived about 40 miles south of SF for 8 years and travel there regularly.  In my opinion, it's the best city in America for walking tourism.  

Pier 39/Fisherman's Wharf is a MUST.  From there you can book your tour to Alcatraz, visit Ghirardelli Square and jump on a cable car -- all within a mile's radius.  

Good luck and I know you'll have a great time!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I spent a few years living in SF in the 60s and 70s. My brother still lives there, and one of my sons is now there. I go there at least once/year. As far as museums go, don't miss the Asian Art Museum. My brother is a docent there. Our favorite Chinese eating spots are in "new Chinatown" out on Clement. Tom Kiang comes to mind as a place we have always enjoyed for Chinese and Hakka food. http://www.tonkiang.net/ I agree that Alcatraz is a good visit, but at this time of year I think I would rather be in Siberia than in the middle of the Bay.

I disagree that SF is hard to get around. Get a bus schedule, download an app, buy a pass for a few days. There is a coupon book you can buy with bus passes and entry fee discounts that is well worth the money. I can't remember where to buy it (buy before you go), but if you google SF tour passes, you should be able to find it.

Don't know if theater is in your plans, but for a fun filled evening, get tickets to Beach Blanket Babylon. I have seen it many times, and is always changing.

Personally, I would skip Pier 39, unless I was into tourist shopping. However, the sea lions are back at the end of the pier, and are worth seeing. A trip to SF without going downtown would be sad, especially this time of year when it is decorated. Have fun and report back!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in SF and agree with Jane... it is not hard to get around at all.

Last night I saw _A Christmas Carol_ and it was wonderful. Union Square is always fun. The Christmas Tree is up and you can go Ice Skating in the square. My kids love the*California Academy of Science*. I would stay near Union Square and then take *a Cable Car* ride across town to *Fisherman's Wharf* (really touristy and tacky but fun) and _Ghiradelli Square_. Another day would be *Golden Gate Park* and *California Academy of Science* and if you have time *De Young* (you know your daughters and if they are museum goers...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Everything everyone else has mentioned 

Tell ya what, I would not want to be a tourist and try to drive around SF. The traffic is a nightmare and can ruin your day. BUT...it's absolutely wonderful if you're on foot and not afraid to jump on a cable car (I still haven't figured the bus system out, but that's next on my to-do SF list...I want to take the BART into the city, then figure out which bus gets me to the DeYoung Museum in Golden Gate Park...worth noting: the Bridge is not in Golden Gate Park  )

If you like to shop, I'll add Union Square to the mix. For a killer view, go into Macy's and go up the elevator to The Cheesecake Factory. You don't have to eat there (food is so-so) but looking out over the Square is kinda cool.) From there I would walk toward Chinatown, it's definitely a must-see-and-do.

The zoo....it kinda sucks, IMHO. We went last year and it was just a disappointment, seemed like half the exhibits were closed. Only one place to eat was open and it was so packed most people wound up standing around to eat their way too pricey food...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

When I go to San Francisco, I always make sure to get a breadbowl of clam chowder while I'm in town. Chinatown is a ton of fun too. Oh, and I always pick up some Ghiradelli chocolate!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Everything everyone else has mentioned
> 
> Tell ya what, I would not want to be a tourist and try to drive around SF. The traffic is a nightmare and can ruin your day.


Not to mention the price of parking!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks all. I have to let my daughters read the suggestions too. Sounds like few days is not enough so we really need to decide where we might want to go and see.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Not to mention the price of parking!


I was looking at the hotel last night and surprised that parking is not free and sooo expensive... more than $40/day.

Which part of city should we stay if we decide to move around with a cable car and bus? It might be better not to use a car right? lol


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This summer they were talking about new prices for some of the parking meters... up to $6/hr... the bus/subway system is great though. Very well planned, http://www.sfmta.com/cms/home/sfmta.php 
There are tons of resources, like trip planners, from say Union Square to California Academy of Sciences.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where is the hotel that you are staying? Even though the cost of parking at the hotel is expensive, you are probably best leaving it there for you entire stay and taking public transportation to get around. Otherwise you will pay another expense each time you try to park in the city. I usually fly in, take BART into the city, and have my brother pick me up at his closest station. You can take BART from the airport into just about anywhere now. If I drive, I leave my car at my brother's house and don't go near it until I leave. Between BART and MUNI, I can get anywhere. Just have the right change for the fare (or a pass).


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I will second the Alcatraz tour.  I loved it, but I work in law enforcement and I am a history buff.  It may not be for everyone.  Save a lot of time for it though....you have to get on a boat and go across the water to get to it.

This thread reminds me of the funniest story.  My mom and I, for my 18 birthday (have no fear, it was a while ago), decided to do a mother/daughter trip for my birthday present.  We drove there from Southern California where I lived, and made a whole 2 week trip out of the drive, stopping and seeing all the sites up the California coast.

We spent 2 days in SF.  We just got in the car and drove around, stopping where we wanted to.  The funniest thing about it was that we knew we wanted to see the Golden Gate Bridge, but uh...WE COULDN'T FIND IT!!  How in the world do you miss a GIGANTIC bridge in the middle of the city?  My only excuse was that we were two directionally challenged women, the fog was so thick you couldn't see the nose on your face, and driving in SF is like taking your life into your own hands.  But we seriously couldn't find the bridge.    We finally resorted to driving around the water's edge...hoping to see a sign or something.  We stopped to pay some kind of toll fee and finally just asked the lady in the toll booth..."Where the heck is the stupid Golden Gate Bridge?  Hysterically enough, she replied: "You're ON IT!!"

Hahaha, we'd driven across the thing like 10 times and had NO idea.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Madeline said:


> Hahaha, we'd driven across the thing like 10 times and had NO idea.


That is funny! We were living is Sausalito while we were there. DH drove it daily to go to work. There were days when the fog is so thick you wouldn't even know it's there!

The first time I went to SF I was 10. I remember being adamant, THAT is not the Golden Gate Bridge 'cause it's not gold!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Madeline said:


> We spent 2 days in SF. We just got in the car and drove around, stopping where we wanted to. The funniest thing about it was that we knew we wanted to see the Golden Gate Bridge, but uh...WE COULDN'T FIND IT!! How in the world do you miss a GIGANTIC bridge in the middle of the city? Hahaha, we'd driven across the thing like 10 times and had NO idea.


This is a pretty funny story. I have been on the bridge on days so foggy you cannot see the spires, BUT.......how did you get through the toll booth?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Where is the hotel that you are staying?


I am now looking for one and thinking maybe near Fisherman's Wharf. How far is China Town and Union square from Fisherman's Wharf? I'm sure we won't be able to go to most of them so need to go to SF again. lol But would like to stay where it might be convenient to go around.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Th


Madeline said:


> Hahaha, we'd driven across the thing like 10 times and had NO idea.


This is funny.  Hope we can find it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chinatown and Union Square are not far from Fisherman's Wharf, BUT they are up and down a very big hill. Easy cable car jaunt, but the cable cars often have a very long line. If you figure it out ahead of time, MUNI will be your best bet. I am quite sure you can go to the MUNI site, put in origin and destination, and it will tell you which bus to catch. Be sure to pick up a transfer when you get on the bus, even if you think you won't need it. 

Besides downtown, Fisherman's Wharf is probably the most expensive place to stay and park. However, I never stay in a hotel in SF, so I am not much help finding a place. Chinatown is an easy walk from downtown. GGP is an easy bus ride from downtown. The Ferry Building is a long walk from downtown, but easy BART/MUNI ride. 

If you have an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad, you can easily download the Routsey app and find your routes. It even tells you when the next bus is coming.

I can hardly wait for your report of where you went and what you did.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering what is BART and MUNI. Now I know lol


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BART.. Bay Area Rapid Transit. Can ride it all over, not just San Francisco.. If I fly into Oakland, I hop on Bart to get to SF.. then switch to the Muni to get to grandma's house. 
I'll Link this again, Muni website:
http://www.sfmta.com/cms/home/sfmta.php
and BART
http://www.bart.gov/


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

When we lived in the Bay Area, my wife and I would both call in sick.  Then we would drive to Fremont, jump on BART, and spend the entire day in SF.  Ah, memories!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

BART will take you from the East Bay to/from San Francisco and on to SFO and the South Bay... But, other than going from The Embarcadero to Union Square to Civic Center... you won't be taking BART to get around the city. For that you will take the MUNI and or the Cable Car! (or a cab). It is foggy and cold here today... so plan on bringing your sweater


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple of my 3 Day Walk teammates stayed at the Argonaut Hotel after the walk and loved it. From there you can walk up and down the Wharf, and have easy access to the cable cars. Don't know how expensive it is, though, just that they loved it and said they would stay there again in a heartbeat.

It's a nice 5-6 mile walk from there to, say, Union Square...doable but there are _hills_ to deal with. I'd walk it, but I trained to walk it. The Spouse Thingy jumps on the cable car


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> This is a pretty funny story. I have been on the bridge on days so foggy you cannot see the spires, BUT.......how did you get through the toll booth?


Oh we had been paying the tolls, but we had no idea it was the bridge!! lol  It was really foggy...that was the problem. Plus neither of us had much experience in the big city.

My advice, if you aren't used to getting around in a big city, is to park your car and walk or take public transportation everywhere. Good grief, we were driving a rented SUV and I was a nervous wreck driving around downtown as tourist. I didn't know where I was going, theres noise (honking, yelling, banging, clanking...), there are a bazillion people everywhere, wires from the bus routes all above your head, people flipping you off because you missed some signal that you were supposed to somehow know, driving lanes mysteriously disappear, the fog can be horrible..oh man...I'm getting all stressed out just thinking about it!! Yeah. Park and take public transport if you can!!


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I was born and raised in the city and now live in San Jose, about 50 miles south.  One thing not to miss
is Beach Blanket Babylon.  Its very hard to describe so I suggest going to the website and taking a look
at the video.  Right next store is Capps. The oldest Italian restaurant in Sfo and one of the best.  Its
family style and simply great.  I like staying at the Holiday Inn at Fisherman's wharf.  Reasonable rates
but be careful of the parking,  $40 a day.  I stayed there a couple of months ago and we had a room
with a view of Alcatraz.  From there you can take the cable car downtown if that's what you want to do.
Have a great time and please please dress warm


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

When I was out there, we ate at a great little restaurant called Max's.  It had great food and was reasonably priced.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

crosj said:


> I was born and raised in the city and now live in San Jose, about 50 miles south. One thing not to miss
> is Beach Blanket Babylon. Its very hard to describe so I suggest going to the website and taking a look
> at the video. Have a great time and please please dress warm


That make two votes for BBB, including mine! It is the real San Francisco treat! Probably too late to get tickets, though, if you are going next week. I second the warning to dress warmly. I was raised in southern CA, and never had a winter coat until I moved to SF...and hat...and mittens. Now I live in snow country, and I swear I was never colder than my first summer in SF.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry it took me a while to write. I did write the other day but on the half way, I lost all so waited this long again lol Anyways thanks to all, we had fun time in SF. 

It took more than 7 hours drive to get to SF since it was raining and I drove in the middle of the night and well.... going down hill in the dark and in the rain is very scary lol 

We stayed in the hotel near Fisherman's Wharf so on the first day, we walk around Fisherman's Wharf and had Boudin's clam chowder for lunch. Then went to Pier 39. We had time so went to check if we can still buy the tickets to see Alcatraz but that day's tour was all sold out so we bought ticket for the last day there. Since it was still early, we decided to go to Union Square. As you all recommended, we use MUNI and I'm glad we did. I'd have hard time driving around SF. It was so different than in LA. 

Second day, we went to the California Academy of Sciences and the DeYoung Museum. My older daughter loved the aquarium there. We saw the Planetarium and kinda disappointed that it wasn't the star one but the show. My younger daughter loved the DeYoung Museum. On the way back, we stopped at the Union Square again and done some shopping again. lol 

The last day, we went to see the Alcatraz. It was interesting. We spent whole afternoon there. I didn't drive till the check out. It was nice of the hotel, the parking attendant, to let us keep the car there until 4:30 since that was the time we came back from the tour. On the way back to LA, we went to Japanese town. My daughter wanted to see the Japanese bookstore there since she is working at the same bookstore here and had been told that SF branch is the largest store and she should see. It was scary to drive those hills. When I stopped on the top since it was the red signal, I was so afraid I would go backward lol And going down was like riding on the roller coaster, we couldn't see what's ahead. lol 

We had wonderful time in SF. We didn't have time to go to other places so we do need to go back.   Our feet were killing us the whole time though. lol Riding on MUNI for 2 days thought it is very convenient way to go around. I could understand if you master the MUNI you are free in SF lol


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

The Fransiscan restaurant on Fisherman's Wharf is supposed to be great.  Also, the Ferry building has some neat eateries.  

And if you don't mind being touristy, take a trolly ride.  When I went a few years ago, it was 5 bucks a person.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Shizu, it sounds like you packed in as much as you could.  Glad you has a great time.  I love San Francisco!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Right next to the DeYoung, is the Japanese Tea Garden, if you go back, you really should stop there and enjoy. Then if you go out of the back gate to the garden (one way exit) you can climb the hill to Stowe Lake. You can walk around, cross the bridge to the center island, sit in a Pagoda, rent foot-peddle boats, or rowboats. 

In the Aquarium, did you duck through the tunnel and come up in that little underwater bubble to see the tiny garden eels? 

Oh and it sounds like you may have missed the SF Zoo. It's really a great place. It was completely overhauled about... 10? years ago, and is great.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow so much more to see in Golden Gate Park. We were there all day like 10am to 5pm and I was really tired, my feet was killing me lol I was sitting on a chair while my daughters were shopping in Union Square on the way back lol 

Yes I think we saw the garden eels. I forgot the name but there were some other we haven't seen before. 

Guess we need to go back.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

In GGP there's also a Carousel, great historical pieces on it to ride, and it's right next to a great playground and (last I knew about 5 years ago) a small petting zoo/barn.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, I know this is an ancient thread, but there is a possibility that DH and I will be in San Francisco the end of January. I've never been in California and have no idea what we may be getting ourselves into... So before guidebooks, etc I turn to KBoards and sure enough - there is already a thread. 
We would be flying into SFO and the event is at the Palace of Fine Arts Theatre. Our part of Texas does not have much in the way of public transportation, but we managed just fine in the Maryland/DC area several years ago. Is it reasonable to think we could get from the airport to a hotel somewhere in the vicinity of the theater without too much trouble? Are there any hotels in that area that stand out - either good or bad? We have a college student so we are on a budget, but I don't want to do Motel 6 kind of lodgings.
I've wanted to see Chinatown ever since I saw _Big Trouble in Little China_ the first time - I know it's stereotypical, but I still want to see it.
I also have no idea about the weather. Any suggestions for how many layers of clothes we need to bring would be helpful.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

San Francisco is such a beautifully unique and fun place....go for it all !
I have found the BART System very user-friendly.

Have fun !!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

If they still have it the Go Tour my wife and I did several years go was a lot of fun, basically you drive around town in a wierd yellow go kart and the GPS system tells you about what you are driving near.

https://www.gocartours.com/city-tour-options/san-francisco/


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Andra said:


> Yes, I know this is an ancient thread, but there is a possibility that DH and I will be in San Francisco the end of January. I've never been in California and have no idea what we may be getting ourselves into... So before guidebooks, etc I turn to KBoards and sure enough - there is already a thread.
> We would be flying into SFO and the event is at the Palace of Fine Arts Theatre. Our part of Texas does not have much in the way of public transportation, but we managed just fine in the Maryland/DC area several years ago. Is it reasonable to think we could get from the airport to a hotel somewhere in the vicinity of the theater without too much trouble? Are there any hotels in that area that stand out - either good or bad? We have a college student so we are on a budget, but I don't want to do Motel 6 kind of lodgings.
> I've wanted to see Chinatown ever since I saw _Big Trouble in Little China_ the first time - I know it's stereotypical, but I still want to see it.
> I also have no idea about the weather. Any suggestions for how many layers of clothes we need to bring would be helpful.


Since you're from Texas, it will feel chilly to you, so bring your jackets.  And although there is a drought, this is supposed to be a very wet winter, so it might rain, so bring an umbrella. Public transportation is pretty good. You can't take BART all the way from the airport to the area of the Palace of Fine Arts. You could take BART to downtown then take a bus that will take you to the palace, but with suitcases and all that would be a pain. So those airport shuttles would be a nice affordable option.

MUNI is the local (city) transportation made up of buses, subway, and street cars. You can transfer between them within 90 minutes.

There are also those tour buses all over the city. You can get on/off anywhere. Not sure how much they cost. MUNI also offers tourist type passes so you can ride on/off easier, so you might want to look at that.

There are many hotels in that area (the Marina) and downtown (getting far off downtown, though). The Hotel del Sol is right by there. It's an older hotel but looks like they try to make it nice and fun. It stands out because it's very brightly painted: http://www.jdvhotels.com/hotels/california/san-francisco-hotels/hotel-del-sol/

I have no idea if it's a decent place, but neighborhood-wise, that whole area is pretty safe, no worries there. Hotels can fill up fast here and the prices get jacked up around events, so book early.

It's a very walkable city, so bring good walking shoes. That whole area is pretty cool. You would not only be close the Palace of Fine Arts, but also to the Golden Gate Bridge (check out nearby Crissy Field), the Fisherman's Wharf, Ft Mason, and other popular tourist spots.


----------

